# Mk3 with Mk4 rear calipers. Having a HELL of a time bleeding these puppies



## Luke9583 (Mar 17, 2005)

I can't seem to get anymore air out... and the pedal feel is borderline PATHETIC.









Expiriences, suggestions?









This is an ECS kit for the conversion. The bleeder screw is literally 3 inches LOWER than the brake lines. 


_Modified by Luke9583 at 8:53 AM 4-24-2007_


----------



## screwedrrado (Mar 13, 2007)

The mk4 rear calipers supposedly have a way of trapping an air bubble in one of the corners, remove the caliper from the carrier, point the bleeder up towards the sky and bleed the caliper in that position, I have yet to try this method since i have rear drums, but give it a try and let us know how it goes


----------



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

*Re: (screwedrrado)*

I had the same problem...took the calipers out, purge pointing upwards. Problem solved. Don´t forge to put fibers and some piece of metal or wood that simulates the width of the disc...if not you will find yourself with a caliper rotating to a fully open...not nice...


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

I had to replace both rear calipers on a 95 golf 2.0 w/o abs. and have the same soft pedal that won't go away. if I unbolt the caliper and block them, will I have to bleed the front, or can I get cheat with just doing the back???


----------



## .screwedrado (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_I had to replace both rear calipers on a 95 golf 2.0 w/o abs. and have the same soft pedal that won't go away. if I unbolt the caliper and block them, will I have to bleed the front, or can I get cheat with just doing the back???

You would have to complete the bleeding cycle once more, to insure you have removed all air from the system, I would just go around twice to insure its bled well.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

ok in the bentely non abs it says to go in this order
left rear
right front
left front
it doesn't say anything about the right rear. ok I know it needs to be bleed, but what is the correct sequence, I remember old cars it was farthest from the master cylinder first


----------



## .screwedrado (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_ok in the bentely non abs it says to go in this order
left rear
right front
left front
it doesn't say anything about the right rear. ok I know it needs to be bleed, but what is the correct sequence, I remember old cars it was farthest from the master cylinder first

L rear 
R rear
R front
L front


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (.screwedrado)*

yep, farthest to closest to MC. Does the mk4 upgrade use stock size rear disks?


----------



## .screwedrado (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_yep, farthest to closest to MC. Does the mk4 upgrade use stock size rear disks?

The disk size is dependant on what carrier you used for the conversion,


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

I jacked this thread from a long time ago trying to see if my bleeding problems were common. I do remember that the rubber hose is high than the bleeders, so I will remove and bleed them. dunno if hte origianl poster even remembers this thread


----------



## .screwedrado (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (MancusoGTI8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MancusoGTI8v* »_I had the same problem...took the calipers out, purge pointing upwards. Problem solved. Don´t forge to put fibers and some piece of metal or wood that simulates the width of the disc...if not you will find yourself with a caliper rotating to a fully open...not nice...


Remember to put the wood block or similar device to prevent the piston from popping out as mentioned above http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

